# Slow season?



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

Boy, there sure havn't been many posts this summer, must have been a really slow season. I certianly didn't get out as much as I would have likes. My son was able to one up me the few times we went out, and caught the biggest fish of the year--a really tasty 4 pounder. We were out the Tuesday night for a few hours using cutbait but not a single nibble. I suppose it's mostly frog feeding this time of year, but they are always hard to catch. I did get a goose this morning, perhaps some goose liver pate would temp the big kitties?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

On the contrary...I've had a great season south of you on the RED.
My two biggest so far...31 3/4" and this eve a 35 1/2 incher...both on cut sucker.


----------



## sampson2269 (Aug 13, 2010)

I caught a big one at tobacco gardens, was using cut white fish. Cant seem to beat the little ones off my line when im fishing the Missouri river by williston.


----------

